# Alternative to Speedplay grease gun?



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm looking for a DIY alternative to the Speedplay-branded "speedy lube" system or whatever they call it. 

Never having owned a grease gun before (yet very comfortable with, uh, grease) not sure what sort of adapter/nozzle thingy I should be looking for. 

Any suggestions? 

thanks!


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Something like this.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=13365&subcategory_ID=4213


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah, that's right.

BTW, though, several places stock the speedplay grease gun these days, and I bought one... for $25 with a tube of marine grease, a little spendy but not horrible, and it is a really well-built g.gun. I didn't have one at all, and I use it for everything from pedals to headsets and whatever, it's well-built...


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

About a month ago I had to replace the bearings in my left frog pedal. I think I had about 35,000km on it. After opening it up, which is very easy, I noticed that injecting grease via the grease port is very inefficient. My guess is only about 1% of the grease applied this way actually gets used by the moving parts. Now when I grease my frogs I disassemble them and apply grease directly. When I used to use the grease port, I used a 5ml plastic syringe that I bought from a medical supplies store. They cost about a dime each.
View attachment 98751


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Hah! I actually got one of those for from Walgreens for that very purpose:

"Hi. I'd like to buy a syringe."
"For insulin?"
"No, for grease." 

So if that thing works then i might as well give it a go.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

+1 for syringes. There are also florist versions with a long curved tip that work well too.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I use the same gun that I use for a my air tools, they are about 13.00 with a tube of grease.

http://www.yardstore.com/index.cfm?action=ViewDetails&ItemID=1625


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Any hardware store*



PseuZQ said:


> I'm looking for a DIY alternative to the Speedplay-branded "speedy lube" system or whatever they call it. Never having owned a grease gun before (yet very comfortable with, uh, grease) not sure what sort of adapter/nozzle thingy I should be looking for. Any suggestions?


Any hardware store will sell you a "pinpoint greaser" for a few bucks, usually with good quality grease included.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*Phil Wood OK?*



Kerry Irons said:


> usually with good quality grease included.


Or do I need something else?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Yes & no*



PseuZQ said:


> Or do I need something else?


Some people love PW grease, others don't think much of it.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, last Speedplay question (this week): 

Is it really necessary to have the stainless shims if you're putting the cleats on carbon-soled shoes? 

Also, just went ahead and bought an X/2 rebuild kit. I think spiders crawled out when I opened the dust cap....


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

How does this work? Do I have to tighten the bottom of the cartridge constantly?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95575

Is this better? http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...s&sc=Grease-Guns&tc=Complete&item_id=DU-LG2/N 

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ols&sc=Grease-Guns&tc=Complete&item_id=DU-LG2


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> How does this work? Do I have to tighten the bottom of the cartridge constantly?


I'd guess it's spring loaded, like most grease guns, including the one from Speedplay. So no, you don't have to constantly tighten the bottom. That's a nice grease gun, but you'll need more of a nipple on the end to use it with Speedplay pedals. One may be included with it.

Also, don't pay bike prices for the grease. You can find the Sta-Lube Multi-purpose Marine Grease cartridges (part # SL3184) for $5-7 for a 3-pack.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*speedplay grease syringe*



Dr_John said:


> I'd guess it's spring loaded, like most grease guns, including the one from Speedplay. So no, you don't have to constantly tighten the bottom. That's a nice grease gun, but you'll need more of a nipple on the end to use it with Speedplay pedals. One may be included with it.
> 
> Also, don't pay bike prices for the grease. You can find the Sta-Lube Multi-purpose Marine Grease cartridges (part # SL3184) for $5-7 for a 3-pack.


would a syringe be even better? what type of syringe needle?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hypo madness?*



steel515 said:


> would a syringe be even better? what type of syringe needle?


When you say syringe, do you mean a medical syringe? You would need a huge needle in order to have low enough pressure drop to push the grease through. You'd also have trouble sealing the needle against the pedal body to make sure the grease was pushed through and didn't just come back out. Just go to your local hardware store and buy a cheap pin-point grease gun or equivalent. You're making this way to hard.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*grease syringe*



Kerry Irons said:


> When you say syringe, injecting grease via the grease port is very inefficient. My guess is only about 1% of the grease applied this way actually gets used by the moving parts. Now when I grease my frogs I disassemble them and apply grease directly. When I used to use the grease port, I used a 5ml plastic syringe that I bought from a medical supplies store. They cost about a dime each."


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Whenever possible, I like to disassemble things to grease them. Why? Coupla reasons. 1. I can see what's been going on in there, and also clean thoroughly. 2. I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Disassemble is Best*

Surprises me that this thread is still active. But anyway, about a week ago I had to regrease my frogs again. As mentioned in my previous post I disassembled the Frog pedals first. Something new that I learned this time around was that the pedal interior was still full of grease only the grease had migrated to the hollowed out cavities of the pedal. Instead of applying new grease I just scooped out the grease from the pedal cavities and reused it on the bearing assembly after which I reassembled the pedal and went riding. I used to think that grease "wore out" and needed replacing, now I reason that the grease that was lubricating the bearings actually gets pushed out and migrates mostly to the pedal cavity area and some out the pedal through the rubber gasket and onto the pedal axle.:idea:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's why I'd rather take stuff apart.


----------



## lonelobo (Sep 17, 2009)

*Best Solution Yet*

Hey Guys,
Sorry to resurrect this thread but the absolute best solution to this is a chainsaw grease gun. Less than ten bucks at any big box home improvement store. Works great with my Frogs.


----------



## phillman5 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Maybe this is not the way to do it after all.*



Ken said:


> Surprises me that this thread is still active. But anyway, about a week ago I had to regrease my frogs again. As mentioned in my previous post I disassembled the Frog pedals first. Something new that I learned this time around was that the pedal interior was still full of grease only the grease had migrated to the hollowed out cavities of the pedal. Instead of applying new grease I just scooped out the grease from the pedal cavities and reused it on the bearing assembly after which I reassembled the pedal and went riding. I used to think that grease "wore out" and needed replacing, now I reason that the grease that was lubricating the bearings actually gets pushed out and migrates mostly to the pedal cavity area and some out the pedal through the rubber gasket and onto the pedal axle.:idea:


I would think by not using the grease port, and just greasing the bearings, that the grease in the bearings would quickly migrate to the empty pedal cavities. No arguements about taking apart to check things out and cleaning, but I think using the grease port to fill the entire volume with grease will give the grease within the bearings no place to go and will stay in place longer.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

phillman5 said:


> I would think by not using the grease port, and just greasing the bearings, that the grease in the bearings would quickly migrate to the empty pedal cavities. No arguements about taking apart to check things out and cleaning, but I think using the grease port to fill the entire volume with grease will give the grease within the bearings no place to go and will stay in place longer.


Seeing how Ken last replied to this thread damn near 9 years ago I'd think the problem was resolved. Great first post though...


----------



## phillman5 (Aug 2, 2012)

*For prosperity?*



cxwrench said:


> Seeing how Ken last replied to this thread damn near 9 years ago I'd think the problem was resolved. Great first post though...


cxwrench: I guess these notes on speedplay pedals are still up here as this info is still relevant, and the thread has not been locked (some sites archive threads and close them to further comments). I've been seriously cycling since mid 70's but not neccessarily up on all the latest technology since I try to get the stuff I have to last a few years or until something that gives me significantly better tech that is worth the $ comes along. Someone in my club (nationally competitive) offered a new set of speedplay pedals at 25% off and since my original Time pedals are just about worn out (now on a 3rd bike) I bought them. So I did some research on maintenance and repair for speedplay pedals and found this thread. Since no one in all these years seemed to counter/'resolve' this post's advice on dismantling the pedal and applying grease to just the bearings to save I suppose on his yearly grease budget, I thought I comment. I thought poster was being a little penny wise and dollar foolish. People still read these posts even if they are many years old as they are still applicable. Here is to sunny and warm days ahead and few potholes :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Update*



phillman5 said:


> cxwrench: I guess these notes on speedplay pedals are still up here as this info is still relevant, and the thread has not been locked (some sites archive threads and close them to further comments). I've been seriously cycling since mid 70's but not neccessarily up on all the latest technology since I try to get the stuff I have to last a few years or until something that gives me significantly better tech that is worth the $ comes along. Someone in my club (nationally competitive) offered a new set of speedplay pedals at 25% off and since my original Time pedals are just about worn out (now on a 3rd bike) I bought them. So I did some research on maintenance and repair for speedplay pedals and found this thread. Since no one in all these years seemed to counter/'resolve' this post's advice on dismantling the pedal and applying grease to just the bearings to save I suppose on his yearly grease budget, I thought I comment. I thought poster was being a little penny wise and dollar foolish. People still read these posts even if they are many years old as they are still applicable. Here is to sunny and warm days ahead and few potholes :thumbsup:


Shocking to get a notification on a thread I posted to 9 years ago. Anyway, I still use Frogs on my road bike but since my last post there has been more pertinent information to share. Which is, "Do not disassemble the pedal to grease it!" The bolt head strips very easily and there's no way to get them out except maybe using an impact wrench or by drilling. The bolts are also special, as far as I can tell, made specifically for Speedplay. A few years back, I had to replace the baring in one of the pedals and the bolt head stripped. My impact wrench did not have the proper size to be useful. I had to take the pedal to a local machine shop to have it removed, but then the damaged bolt is not something your local hardware store would have. To make a long story short just remember to be very careful if you want to disassemble the pedal. Now I just take my pedals to a local bike shop and have them grease them. It's cheap and he has the proper tool for the job.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm, feed the trolls in rim v disc or contribute to ancient Speedplay discussion ...

I bought a cheap plastic syringe at the drug store and trimmed the tip to fit the Speedplay grease port. It works surprisingly well.


View attachment 320974


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been using a chainsaw grease gun/tube for years and works fine for me.

Be careful taking Speedplay pedals apart. I've disassembled several Speedplay Zero pedals and replaced the chromoly axles with titanium ones bought on eBay. Disassembly is simple but the torx head screw that holds the round pedal assy to the axle will most likely strip out if not heated beforehand (because of the loctite used). I use a soldering iron to heat the torx screw and never had a problem dismantling them. Just make sure you use blue loctite during the re-assembly.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I use these for my Speedplay pedals

https://www.amazon.com/Astro-101-Grease-Needle-Nozzle/dp/B000FMK7FG

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LXW06R6

and this on the cleats

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCVXUR6


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Take them apart? Speedplays are easy to take apart, plus you can do a bunch of cleaning inside while you're at it. 10 minutes including putting them back together.


----------

